# Step5 7.23 auf PC mit Win 10/32bit



## ecswin (2 Januar 2016)

Kann mir einer verraten ob das funktioniert.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Januar 2016)

Mit Win10 und Verbindung mit Simatic höre ich immer :
Ist nicht freigegeben für W10
Installation mit Fehler abgeschlossen
Und so weiter.

Ich würde sagen, Einfach probieren und dein Erfahrung dann posten .

Ich lasse im Zusammenhang mit Simatic die Finger weg von W10

Bram


----------



## ecswin (2 Januar 2016)

Danke gleichfalls.

Das ist für Microsoft und Siemens eine Gelddruckmaschine.


----------



## gravieren (2 Januar 2016)

Hatte mal vor Jahren Tests mit Win 7 gemacht  !
Meine Erkenntnisse damals waren:
(Rein aus dem Gedächtnis)


- Läuft nur mit FAT16 / FAT 32   (Laufwerk C:   auf dem es installiert werden soll)
- Es darf nur  1 CPU  freigeschaltet werden   (Alle anderen CPUs abschalten/Deaktivierung)

Für ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen.
(Ich würde es nur für die Diagnose benötigen)


----------



## ecswin (3 Januar 2016)

Habe das Unterfangen aufgegeben mal geht mal geht nicht.

Allen Antwortern vielen Dank.
Warten auf Service Pack vom Großen S.


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2016)

ecswin schrieb:


> Habe das Unterfangen aufgegeben mal geht mal geht nicht.
> 
> Allen Antwortern vielen Dank.
> Warten auf Service Pack vom Großen S.



Service Pack für Step5?
Der Witz war echt gut.


----------



## gravieren (3 Januar 2016)

ecswin schrieb:


> Warten auf Service Pack vom Großen S.



*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

Der Witz war gut.


----------



## gravieren (3 Januar 2016)

MSB war schneller


----------

